# Copiare la partizione di root

## caio

Ciao a tutti,

ho bisogno di copiare la partizione di root da un disco ad un altro.

Per farlo ho deciso di utilizzare cpio (avevo pensato a cp all'inizio, ma mi sono ricordato di aver avuto un problema qualche tempo fa con la wildcard * che non copia i files nascosti), quindi dopo aver preparato le partizioni e avviato il live cd, monto le partizioni, mi reco nella partizione sorgente e lancio:

```
find . -xdev | cpio -padm /partizione_di_destinazione
```

Fatto questo sistemo l'fstab della nuova partizione, riavvio dando a grub i parametri giusti per utilizzare la nuova partizione appena copiata, e tutto funziona alla perfezione.   :Smile: 

E dando un occhio veloce sembra anche ci sia tutto.

Facendo un controllo con df però, scopro che nella nuova partizione c'è circa 1GB di dati in meno rispetto alla partizione sorgente (controllo fatto quando ero ancora su live cd, quindi subito dopo la copia, ma anche dopo il reboot con la nuova partizione non è cambiato).

Dove è finito quel GB che manca?   :Shocked: 

E' possibile che siano le informazioni degli inode del nuovo filesystem (accesso, modifica, etc..) ad occupare meno spazio o è più plausibile qualche altra ipotesi (premetto che i filesystem sono entrambi reiserfs e che la dimensione dei dati contenuti nella partizione è di 20GB) ?

C'è un metodo veloce ed efficace per paragonare il contenuto delle 2 partizioni?

Dovendo fare la copia del contenuto della root su di un'altra partizione voi cosa usereste?

Grazie   :Exclamation: 

----------

## cloc3

 *caio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'è un metodo veloce ed efficace per paragonare il contenuto delle 2 partizioni?
> 
> 

 

non basterebbe confrontare gli output di ls -aR ?

 *caio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dovendo fare la copia del contenuto della root su di un'altra partizione voi cosa usereste?
> 
> 

 

Si può utilizzare indifferentemente cp o rsync, entrambi con l'opzione -a, ma anche il tuo modo, a prima vista, dovrebbe funzionare.

La differenza che osservi potrebbe essere spiegata parzialmente dalla minore frammentazione della nuova partizione, ma la differenza del 5% mi sembra elevata.

Oppure potrebbero esserci cartelle protette al transito o in lettura, ma in tal caso dovresti vedere qualche messaggio di errore in lettura.

----------

## Kernel78

Le motivazioni per questa differenza potrebbero essere molte ma direi che è prioritario controllare se effettivamente sia cambiato qualcosa e (nel caso) che cosa ...

Come ti è stato consigliato confronta l'output di ls -aRl (io preferirei aggiungere anche la "l" per maggior precisione) sui due dischi.

Ridirigi l'output su due file diversi e poi fai un bel diff  :Wink: 

In questo modo vedi subito se manca qualcosa o se qualche file ha una dimensione diversa.

----------

## caio

Ok, ho fatto il controllo.

Ho dovuto eliminare l'opzione -l perchè con le differenze dei timestamp tutti i files mi risultavano diversi ed era impossibile stabilire le differenze.

Qualche differenza l'ho trovata, ma considerando che ieri sera e stamani ho utilizzato il sistema con la "vecchia" partizione la maggior parte delle differenze sembrano essere dovute a quello (infatti sono in prevalenza differenze su file della cache di firefox, o di amarok, o di altri progs che ho usato). 

Ecco l'output di diff:

```

8750d8749

< ED2KLinks

47159,47162d47157

< shadow_albumcover100x105.png

< shadow_albumcover106x102.png

< shadow_albumcover106x104.png

< shadow_albumcover106x106.png

47164c47159

< shadow_albumcover43x45.png

---

> shadow_albumcover44x45.png

47166,47170d47160

< shadow_albumcover46x45.png

< shadow_albumcover49x52.png

< shadow_albumcover53x27.png

< shadow_albumcover53x39.png

< shadow_albumcover53x43.png

47172,47174c47162,47164

< shadow_albumcover53x51.png

< shadow_albumcover53x52.png

< shadow_albumcover53x53.png

---

> shadow_albumcover54x46.png

> shadow_albumcover55x46.png

> shadow_albumcover58x46.png

48088d48077

< IconPositions1gKv2a.new

48143d48131

< IconPositionshzHLza.new

48164a48153

> IconPositionsmO4tjb.new

60926,60934d60914

< 06E38B22d01

< 07386F52d01

< 085157EDd01

< 0ADB408Bd01

< 0BBF2D31d01

< 0F774CB6d01

< 18436F3Cd01

< 1B2568F3d01

< 1BB3643Ed01

60936,60951c60916,60917

< 20465319d01

< 23F7AB31d01

< 26115B6Bd01

< 2F23A4FAd01

< 2FB114D9d01

< 31851B7Bd01

< 31951B7Bd01

< 340B08A3d01

< 34AA9E6Ad01

< 3B10DD77d01

< 3E1243EFd01

< 3FCECB17d01

< 40046891d01

< 4063164Bd01

< 40D89E83d01

< 42436891d01

---

> 327D5646d01

> 339BADE4d01

60953,61001d60918

< 4366E01Cd01

< 44F6227Fd01

< 46666891d01

< 4D64A9EEd01

< 4E435AFDd01

< 501DD15Fd01

< 52E1279Ed01

< 541DE0DBd01

< 56FCB012d01

< 5EC9E257d01

< 5FAE0CECd01

< 6B39DA14d01

< 6C9E9AFDd01

< 6DE8F83Bd01

< 6E05C5D2d01

< 6E0709E1d01

< 6E5F2F2Dd01

< 73134CF7d01

< 773E1B8Ad01

< 77622523d01

< 7AB44DD9d01

< 7B43C6DEd01

< 7E96127Dd01

< 7FB8FA7Ad01

< 7FB95B29d01

< 7FB95F55d01

< 7FB9E265d01

< 80711E14d01

< 84F8B2B2d01

< 85851C86d01

< 8C84ECB7d01

< 8FC17844d01

< 90612829d01

< 90D7EC85d01

< 947C7E13d01

< 948BA278d01

< 94DD609Cd01

< 96D407B7d01

< 98B2EC03d01

< 98F181F4d01

< 9B33ADF2d01

< 9BF3573Ad01

< 9BF7F3E8d01

< 9C7EF3C9d01

< 9D098E1Ed01

< 9D1EEA72d01

< 9F641193d01

< A04A08A3d01

< A053E89Bd01

61003,61004c60920

< A69E524Bd01

< A7F51B7Bd01

---

> A65E9BDFd01

61006,61013d60921

< AA0D5820d01

< AC9911A4d01

< B31B1FFDd01

< B70F6064d01

< BE341686d01

< BEEA2F61d01

< C14A274Ed01

< C233A5F3d01

61018,61042d60925

< D087042Fd01

< D32DCA48d01

< D3D8F2F0d01

< D9ED5C12d01

< DB08D456d01

< DC91F6E1d01

< DFE1AF0Bd01

< E03BEFD1d01

< E2231F55d01

< E254C8EBd01

< E470259Ed01

< E5251B7Bd01

< EA06AC87d01

< EAB950BCd01

< EED26ADCd01

< F2E011A2d01

< F2E031A2d01

< F2FF08D9d01

< F7B2DDFBd01

< F81A8F6Ad01

< FA17A923d01

< FA415299d01

< FBDC1215d01

< FC305471d01

< FEB51B7Bd01

77725a77609

> ide-disk.ko

173096d172975

< fsviewrc

173966d173844

< alsa-dmix-8923-1155553356-558587

174333d174210

< plugtmp-62

175571c175448

< dcop7494-1155550478

---

> dcop7405-1155513519

176603,176606d176479

< ./tmp/plugtmp-62:

< .

< ..

<

743040d742912

< idedisk.h

753487a753360

> ide-disk.mod

831232,831234d831104

< painkiller-bin.000376

< painkiller-bin.000377

< painkiller-bin.000378

832016d831885

< c00131

832094,832095d831962

< 44dfbfb97bd0b

< 44dfbfca8966b

```

e quello di diff -u : 

```

--- ls_old      2006-08-14 11:53:02.681338000 +0200

+++ ls_new      2006-08-14 11:57:41.434759000 +0200

@@ -8747,7 +8747,6 @@

 clients.met

 clients.met.BAK

 cryptkey.dat

-ED2KLinks

 ED2KLinks_lock

 emfriends.met

 Incoming

@@ -47156,22 +47155,13 @@

 ./home/caio/.kde3.5/share/apps/amarok/covershadow-cache:

 .

 ..

-shadow_albumcover100x105.png

-shadow_albumcover106x102.png

-shadow_albumcover106x104.png

-shadow_albumcover106x106.png

 shadow_albumcover106x96.png

-shadow_albumcover43x45.png

+shadow_albumcover44x45.png

 shadow_albumcover45x45.png

-shadow_albumcover46x45.png

-shadow_albumcover49x52.png

-shadow_albumcover53x27.png

-shadow_albumcover53x39.png

-shadow_albumcover53x43.png

 shadow_albumcover53x48.png

-shadow_albumcover53x51.png

-shadow_albumcover53x52.png

-shadow_albumcover53x53.png

+shadow_albumcover54x46.png

+shadow_albumcover55x46.png

+shadow_albumcover58x46.png

 ./home/caio/.kde3.5/share/apps/amarok/playlists:

 .

@@ -48085,7 +48075,6 @@

 IconPositions06mxBa.new

 IconPositions0eKBPb.new

 IconPositions0wUuCb.new

-IconPositions1gKv2a.new

 IconPositions1GYtqc.new

 IconPositions1QKzTa.new

 IconPositions2Fb5Ia.new

@@ -48140,7 +48129,6 @@

 IconPositionsh6vlyb.new

 IconPositionshvDHna.new

 IconPositionshWGOSa.new

-IconPositionshzHLza.new

 IconPositionsInGnia.new

 IconPositionsJ1yk1a.new

 IconPositionsJ9OfBa.new

@@ -48162,6 +48150,7 @@

 IconPositionsMA2odb.new

 IconPositionsmcaWRa.new

 IconPositionsmnrVja.new

+IconPositionsmO4tjb.new

 IconPositionsMoPPBa.new

 IconPositionsmPKWla.new

 IconPositionsMurrLa.new

@@ -60923,123 +60912,17 @@

 ./home/caio/.mozilla/firefox/34sbnh3q.default/Cache:

 .

 ..

-06E38B22d01

-07386F52d01

-085157EDd01

-0ADB408Bd01

-0BBF2D31d01

-0F774CB6d01

-18436F3Cd01

-1B2568F3d01

-1BB3643Ed01

 1FE4266Fd01

-20465319d01

-23F7AB31d01

-26115B6Bd01

-2F23A4FAd01

-2FB114D9d01

-31851B7Bd01

-31951B7Bd01

-340B08A3d01

-34AA9E6Ad01

-3B10DD77d01

-3E1243EFd01

-3FCECB17d01

-40046891d01

-4063164Bd01

-40D89E83d01

-42436891d01

+327D5646d01

+339BADE4d01

 42FB966Ad01

-4366E01Cd01

-44F6227Fd01

-46666891d01

-4D64A9EEd01

-4E435AFDd01

-501DD15Fd01

-52E1279Ed01

-541DE0DBd01

-56FCB012d01

-5EC9E257d01

-5FAE0CECd01

-6B39DA14d01

-6C9E9AFDd01

-6DE8F83Bd01

-6E05C5D2d01

-6E0709E1d01

-6E5F2F2Dd01

-73134CF7d01

-773E1B8Ad01

-77622523d01

-7AB44DD9d01

-7B43C6DEd01

-7E96127Dd01

-7FB8FA7Ad01

-7FB95B29d01

-7FB95F55d01

-7FB9E265d01

-80711E14d01

-84F8B2B2d01

-85851C86d01

-8C84ECB7d01

-8FC17844d01

-90612829d01

-90D7EC85d01

-947C7E13d01

-948BA278d01

-94DD609Cd01

-96D407B7d01

-98B2EC03d01

-98F181F4d01

-9B33ADF2d01

-9BF3573Ad01

-9BF7F3E8d01

-9C7EF3C9d01

-9D098E1Ed01

-9D1EEA72d01

-9F641193d01

-A04A08A3d01

-A053E89Bd01

 A25985ACd01

-A69E524Bd01

-A7F51B7Bd01

+A65E9BDFd01

 A89F4DBCd01

-AA0D5820d01

-AC9911A4d01

-B31B1FFDd01

-B70F6064d01

-BE341686d01

-BEEA2F61d01

-C14A274Ed01

-C233A5F3d01

 _CACHE_001_

 _CACHE_002_

 _CACHE_003_

 _CACHE_MAP_

-D087042Fd01

-D32DCA48d01

-D3D8F2F0d01

-D9ED5C12d01

-DB08D456d01

-DC91F6E1d01

-DFE1AF0Bd01

-E03BEFD1d01

-E2231F55d01

-E254C8EBd01

-E470259Ed01

-E5251B7Bd01

-EA06AC87d01

-EAB950BCd01

-EED26ADCd01

-F2E011A2d01

-F2E031A2d01

-F2FF08D9d01

-F7B2DDFBd01

-F81A8F6Ad01

-FA17A923d01

-FA415299d01

-FBDC1215d01

-FC305471d01

-FEB51B7Bd01

 ./home/caio/.mozilla/firefox/34sbnh3q.default/chrome:

 .

@@ -77723,6 +77606,7 @@

 .

 ..

 ide-cd.ko

+ide-disk.ko

 ide-floppy.ko

 ide-generic.ko

 pci

@@ -88451,16 +88335,12 @@

 .kde3.4

 .kde3.5

 .keep

 .lesshst

 .libquicktime_codecs

 .links

 lockfile

 .loki

 lsmod_2.6.txt

 .mailcap

 master_setiathome.berkeley.edu.xml

 .mcop

@@ -173093,7 +172973,6 @@

 dirfilterrc

 emailidentities

 filelightrc

-fsviewrc

 k3brc

 k3bsetup2rc

 katerc

@@ -173963,7 +173842,6 @@

 alsa-dmix-3973-1148864262-718815

 alsa-dmix-605-1142782446-860597

 alsa-dmix-8200-1145792211-164850

-alsa-dmix-8923-1155553356-558587

 alsa-dmix-8931-1155425817-997466

 alsa-dmix-9043-1155489225-692910

 alsa-dmix-9213-1150413575-14765

@@ -174330,7 +174208,6 @@

 plugtmp-6

 plugtmp-60

 plugtmp-61

-plugtmp-62

 plugtmp-7

 plugtmp-8

 plugtmp-9

@@ -175568,7 +175445,7 @@

 ./tmp/.ICE-unix:

 .

 ..

-dcop7494-1155550478

+dcop7405-1155513519

 ./tmp/kde-caio:

 .

@@ -176600,10 +176477,6 @@

 .

 ..

-./tmp/plugtmp-62:

-.

-..

-

 ./tmp/plugtmp-7:

 .

 ..

@@ -743037,7 +742910,6 @@

 ide

 idecd

 idedisk

-idedisk.h

 idedma

 idedma.h

 idefloppy

@@ -753485,6 +753357,7 @@

 i2c-isa.mod

 i2c-nforce2.mod

 ide-cd.mod

+ide-disk.mod

 ide-floppy.mod

 ide-generic.mod

 ide-scsi.mod

@@ -831229,9 +831102,6 @@

 painkiller-bin.000373

 painkiller-bin.000374

 painkiller-bin.000375

-painkiller-bin.000376

-painkiller-bin.000377

-painkiller-bin.000378

 painkiller-bin.index

 pmadb

 tecweb

@@ -832013,7 +831883,6 @@

 c00128

 c00129

 c00130

-c00131

 tmp

 ./var/spool/cups/tmp:

@@ -832091,8 +831960,6 @@

 44d1e76180c5c

 44d1e77501199

 44d1e7b66e5c7

-44dfbfb97bd0b

-44dfbfca8966b

 4683

 4933

 7932

```

quindi che sarà, tutta frammentazione?

----------

## Kernel78

Potevi anche risparmiarci gli output  :Wink: 

Hai usato lo stesso fs per entrambe le partizioni ? con gli stessi parametri ?

----------

## caio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Potevi anche risparmiarci gli output  

 

era perchè magari notavate qualche anomalia che potrebbe essermi sfuggita   :Smile: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Hai usato lo stesso fs per entrambe le partizioni ? con gli stessi parametri ?

 

Si, ho semplicemente lanciato mkreiserfs senza parametri su entrambe le partizioni

----------

## Ic3M4n

però scusa... modificando tutti i timestamp mandi a quel paese tutto il controllo sulla coerenza di portage. in questo modo tutti i file controllati con equery avranno un timestamp errato e ti verranno segnalati.

cosa che invece puoi avere utilizzando sia cp che rsync che tar

----------

## cloc3

 *caio wrote:*   

> Ok, ho fatto il controllo.
> 
> Ho dovuto eliminare l'opzione -l perchè con le differenze dei timestamp tutti i files mi risultavano diversi ed era impossibile stabilire le differenze.
> 
> 

 

Puoi sostituire -l con -s.

In questo modo dovresti vedere quali file assumono una dimensione differente.

----------

## Kernel78

Butta in un file l'output di

```
ls -laR | cut -c -32,43-
```

fallo per entrambe le partizioni e fai un bellissimo diff così vedi se sono cambiate le dimensioni dei file.

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Butta in un file l'output di
> 
> ```
> ls -laR | cut -c -32,43-
> ```
> ...

 

Per me facciamo garetta   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Puoi sostituire -l con -s.
> 
> In questo modo dovresti vedere quali file assumono una dimensione differente.

 

Si ma in questo modo hai più file sulla stessa riga e questo incasinerebbe un po' l'output di diff

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   Puoi sostituire -l con -s.
> 
> In questo modo dovresti vedere quali file assumono una dimensione differente. 
> 
> Si ma in questo modo hai più file sulla stessa riga e questo incasinerebbe un po' l'output di diff

 

Hai ragione.

`man ls` prevede apposta l'opzione -1 per separare le linee, che è inclusa in -l.

Se si vuole vedere solo la dimensione e i lnome dei file, bisogna fare -1s.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Hai ragione.
> 
> `man ls` prevede apposta l'opzione -1 per separare le linee, che è inclusa in -l.
> 
> Se si vuole vedere solo la dimensione e i lnome dei file, bisogna fare -1s.

 

Hai ragione anche tu ma con il metodo che ho postato io controlli anche se permessi e proprietario sono invariati.

Per la richiesta la tua soluzione è migliore della mia perchè implica un solo comando ma visto che ci siamo fare anche dei controlli in più non guasta  :Wink: 

----------

## caio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> però scusa... modificando tutti i timestamp mandi a quel paese tutto il controllo sulla coerenza di portage. in questo modo tutti i file controllati con equery avranno un timestamp errato e ti verranno segnalati.
> 
> cosa che invece puoi avere utilizzando sia cp che rsync che tar

 

vero. A questo non avevo pensato, anche se in realtà pensavo che non sarebbero cambiati.

Forse mi conviene ricopiare la partizione con rsync o semplicemente con cp

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai ragione anche tu ma con il metodo che ho postato io controlli anche se permessi e proprietario sono invariati.
> 
> 

 

Per quanto riguarda i permessi non credo ci siano problemi, ho dato un'occhiata ad un po di files in giro e riportano i permessi giusti per cui mi pare improbabile che se ne siano modificati solo alcuni qua e la.

----------

## Kernel78

 *caio wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda i permessi non credo ci siano problemi, ho dato un'occhiata ad un po di files in giro e riportano i permessi giusti per cui mi pare improbabile che se ne siano modificati solo alcuni qua e la.

 

Scusa ma se vuoi controllare la dimensione dei file perchè temi che alcuni possano avere problemi ti conviene o ricopiare tutto o controllare tutto.

----------

## caio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *caio wrote:*   Per quanto riguarda i permessi non credo ci siano problemi, ho dato un'occhiata ad un po di files in giro e riportano i permessi giusti per cui mi pare improbabile che se ne siano modificati solo alcuni qua e la. 
> 
> Scusa ma se vuoi controllare la dimensione dei file perchè temi che alcuni possano avere problemi ti conviene o ricopiare tutto o controllare tutto.

 

infatti proverò a ricopiare con altri metodi e poi faccio subito il controllo così elimino anche il problema dei timestamp   :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *caio wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *caio wrote:*   Per quanto riguarda i permessi non credo ci siano problemi, ho dato un'occhiata ad un po di files in giro e riportano i permessi giusti per cui mi pare improbabile che se ne siano modificati solo alcuni qua e la. 
> 
> Scusa ma se vuoi controllare la dimensione dei file perchè temi che alcuni possano avere problemi ti conviene o ricopiare tutto o controllare tutto. 
> 
> infatti proverò a ricopiare con altri metodi e poi faccio subito il controllo così elimino anche il problema dei timestamp  

 

Se usi rsync ti togli il pensiero  :Wink: 

----------

## caio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se usi rsync ti togli il pensiero 

 

esatto è proprio quello che sto per fare   :Razz: 

----------

## caio

ok, ho rifatto la copia con rsync (rsync -axvP per la precisione).

I timestamp sono ancora diversi (alcuni uguali e alcuni aggiornati), e facendo il confronto con diff c'è un'altra differenza:

un buon numero di file risultano come referenziati da un unico oggetto, invece che da 2 come era nel filesystem originario, come se si fosse perso qualche link simbolico.

Sarà grave?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Forse avrei dovuto usare l'opzione "-l"?

Qui c'è l'output del diff del comando ls -laR dato sulle 2 partizioni (occhio perchè è grossino, 1.7MB)

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sa che i link simbolici vengono ricreati ex novo con rsync, almeno questo è quello che riesco a comprendere vedendo l'output del diff. ed onestamente questa cosa non l'avevo mai notata.   :Embarassed: 

mi sa che il metodo per copiare le cose come stanno è utilizzando dd in quanto non copi i files ma tutto il filesystem. mi spiace di averti tirato in piedi tutto sto casino.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## caio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mi sa che i link simbolici vengono ricreati ex novo con rsync, almeno questo è quello che riesco a comprendere vedendo l'output del diff. ed onestamente questa cosa non l'avevo mai notata.   

 

forse l'opzione -l potrebbe risolvere questo problema, ma cio non toglie il problema dei timestamp

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mi sa che il metodo per copiare le cose come stanno è utilizzando dd in quanto non copi i files ma tutto il filesystem. mi spiace di averti tirato in piedi tutto sto casino.  

 

no no non preoccuparti, non è assolutamente colpa tua, avevo gia intenzione di rifare la copia per via dei timestamp, e poi guardando ciò che ho trovato in rete ho visto che i modi più utilizzati sono find + cpio, rsync e cp per cui avrei utilizzato uno degli altri dopo il primo fallimento.

Dd non l'avevo preso in considerazione perchè mi sembrava di aver capito che le due partizioni dovessero essere esattamente della stessa dimensione, ed è una limitazione che preferivo evitare.

Però ci sarà sicuramente un modo più efficace di usare drive image o altri tool proprietari per copiare il contenuto di una partizione in un'altra senza che vengano modificati i dati o che venga dimenticato qualcosa, vorrei solo trovarlo in modo da poterlo usare con sicurezza anche nelle occasioni future   :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova a fare, da livecd , un cp -a

probabilmente noti differenze perchè copi da un sistema attivo, e quindi, file temporanei, cache ed altro vengono alterati mentre l'operazione di copia è in corso.

per velocizzare la cosa, evita di copiare /tmp /var/tmp e l'albero di portage

con -a mantieni links, permessi e timestamp.

dd mi sembra esagerato, salvo che tu voglia fare una copia 1:1 FS incluso. Io uso cp così da aver anche la flessibilità , se lo desidero, d poter modificare il FS in uso sulla macchina di destinazione.

----------

## caio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> prova a fare, da livecd , un cp -a
> 
> probabilmente noti differenze perchè copi da un sistema attivo, e quindi, file temporanei, cache ed altro vengono alterati mentre l'operazione di copia è in corso.
> 
> per velocizzare la cosa, evita di copiare /tmp /var/tmp e l'albero di portage
> ...

 

a dire la verità ho sempre fatto tutto da live cd, anche perchè copiando la partizione di root era abbastanza inevitabile.

cmq proverò anche con quello, è l'ultima soluzione delle 3 che avevo preso in considerazione che non ho ancora provato   :Smile: 

----------

## caio

Riepilogo della prova con cp -a

Dopo aver fatto la copia della partizione di root nella nuova partizione con live cd, ho salvato in 2 file l'output di ls -laR di ogni partizione, e poi ho guardato le differenze con diff.

Risultato: l'unica differenza tra le 2 partizioni è la data di creazione di tutti i link simbolici della nuova partizione, che evidentemente invece di essere semplicemente copiati, vengono ricreati.

Penso che questo però non sia un problema visto che i file cui puntano hanno la data di creazione originale.

.

.

.

.

Rullo di tamburi.....

.

.

.

.

.

....And the winner is......: CP! (folla in delirio)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *caio wrote:*   

> ok, ho rifatto la copia con rsync (rsync -axvP per la precisione).
> 
> I timestamp sono ancora diversi (alcuni uguali e alcuni aggiornati), e facendo il confronto con diff c'è un'altra differenza:
> 
> un buon numero di file risultano come referenziati da un unico oggetto, invece che da 2 come era nel filesystem originario, come se si fosse perso qualche link simbolico.
> ...

 

Effetivamente ci stai dimostrando che non guardiamo il `man` con sufficiente attenzione  :Smile:  .

L'opzione -a di rsync, infatti, non è equivalente a quella di cp:

 *man rsync wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -a, --archive               archive mode; same as -rlptgoD (no -H)
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Una copia completa con rsync dovrebbe includere l'opzione -H.

Invece, secondo me, usare rsync o cp è comunque preferibile a dd, perché dd, preservando completamente la struttura delle directories,  non effettua (credo) la deframmentazione del sistema. Il fatto che si perdano le date dei symlink non è importante.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

oh yeah!! the unix way, la regola del K.I.S.S [keep it simple stupid] vincono ancora una volta. Imitando (nell'entusiasmo) un certo gorillone strillone sovrappeso : 

I LOVE THIS OPERATING SYSTEM 

----------

## caio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una copia completa con rsync dovrebbe includere l'opzione -H.

 

Secondo me, guardando la man page, l'ideale sarebbe includere anche -l (copy symlinks as symlinks) oltre a -H (preserve hard links) così che facciano la stessa cosa di -p di cp (Copy symbolic links as symbolic links rather than copying the files that they  point  to,  and  preserve  hard links between source files in the copies.)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Invece, secondo me, usare rsync o cp è comunque preferibile a dd, perché dd, preservando completamente la struttura delle directories,  non effettua (credo) la deframmentazione del sistema. Il fatto che si perdano le date dei symlink non è importante.

 

Su questo sono d'accordo, anche se forse dd è l'unico in grado di fare una copia clonata fedele al 100%.

Per quanto riguarda la frammentazione, ricordo che anche in quest'ultimo caso ho avuto il gap di 1GB tra le 2 copie, quindi credo che a questo punto sia proprio quello il motivo della differenza, unita magari alle informazioni minori di un file system nuovo appena creato.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> oh yeah!! the unix way, la regola del K.I.S.S [keep it simple stupid] vincono ancora una volta. Imitando (nell'entusiasmo) un certo gorillone strillone sovrappeso : 
> 
> I LOVE THIS OPERATING SYSTEM 

 

LOL   :Laughing: 

Comunque è proprio vero, la soluzione più semplice è stata ancora quella vincente!

----------

